# '68 stingray 5 speed seat



## Brian Boothe (May 16, 2017)

does anyone have a picture of what the original seat would be?
I just picked up a '68 sky blue stingray in pieces and they didn't have the seat.  need one for resto.

also a pic of original grip color would be great.  some sparkly green ones came in a bucket.  pretty sure those don't go to this bike

Thanks!!


----------



## rfeagleye (May 16, 2017)

The seat on a 1968 would be a Silver Glow seat. Just silver glitter, heat pressed stripes, with no chrome mylar inlays. Also, the stripes on a 1968 seat are somewhat closer together than on other years. Take a look at some on eBay and compare them, you'll see what I mean.

The grips for the bike would be Sly Blue Glitter slimline grips. Hope that helps!


----------



## Brian Boothe (May 16, 2017)

Excellent! I have a seat laying around that may match that description. Did the pan have a reflector bracket? This bike I got has the reflector bracket that attaches to sissy bar.


----------



## rfeagleye (May 17, 2017)

The stock seats on Schwinn Sting-Ray bikes had a welded on reflector "tab" on the bottom of the pan. Schwinn did sell over the counter banana seats that didn't have the tab welded on the pan, but included a bracket for the reflector. I don't know why there was a difference with the over the counter seats, maybe another Caber knows.

However, if you have a silver glow seat with a Schwinn Sting-Ray tag on the back, bolt that sucker on, reflector tab or reflectors bracket


----------



## Darthvader (May 17, 2017)

The reason they hod no reflector tab is because the seats were stacked in shipping boxes and getting damaged. Person reccomended that Schwinn remove the welded on brackets on bulk replacement and accessory seats.


----------

